# Safe Housekeeping Question



## Leia (Sep 17, 2007)

Normaly I use a swiffer on the tile parts of my floor every day. There isn't a lot of tile to begin with but I just dispise walking barefoot and feeling that the floo0r isn't pristine. Anyway today I decided a more detailed cleaning was called for espeicaly in the laundry area where the dog's stay while I am at work. We've been having some potty problems with one of the dogs since moving in and so the floor in there needed to be moped big time. So there I am moping the floor when the kitten comes running out of nowher, (dang I thought you were locked in the bathroom), and starts licking the wet floor. 8O Noooo! I scooped her up and locked her in the guest bathroom which is not being moped today. It occured to me that there might be safer things out there than pine sol to clean my floors with now that I have a goofy kitty who wants to lick the floor and who would certainly lick her paws after walking on the wet floor. I'm feeling a little lazy today and I don't feel like researching cleaning products if I don't have to so I thought I'd ask what everyone else uses. I have used vinigar in the past to clean my cages with and sometimes to clean the kitchen but I have never moped the floor with it. I have also seen the clorox anywhere cleaners that say they are safe around kids and pets, but I dunno. I just really like the lemon fresh pinesol...


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's some info about Swiffer Wet Jet and the rumor about it harming animals that you are certain to hear sooner or later. It seems to be safe for pets but you might want to read through this page since I'm going mostly on memory.

I use a general counter cleaner and scrub my floors-I hate mopping because it hurts my back. I rinse well so I don't worry too much about the kitties getting hurt from it though.

Some cats are weird though, so definitely be cautious with your cleaning supplies. I had a young cat several years ago that licked Comet out of my toilet. I'd left it in there to soak and forgot to close the lid. My other cats would never get near something like that because of the smell so it never even crossed my mind that this cat would think it was a nummy treat. Poor kitty lived but he was sick for a while.


----------



## Leia (Sep 17, 2007)

YUp, I've heard about the wet jet. Perhaps somebody here has had a bad personal experience with one but everything I have ever heard have been internet type e-mail forwards and stories about a friend of a friend. I've used it in the kennel we own for years just for general in between cleaning. I do have a wet jet that I use from time to time but mostly I use the dry cloth to pick grit up off the tile.


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh shoot, I forgot the link! Sorry, mornings make me stoopid.
http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/swiffer.asp


----------



## 4 cats (Feb 17, 2006)

Pine-sol and Lysol are very bad for cats.If they lick their paws after walking on it,they might develop kidneys problems and all kinds of other stuff.
Vinegar is very good for getting pee spots from the grout.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Just a note that "Lysol" covers a whole host of cleaning products, and they're not all toxic to pets. For example, I use Lysol disinfectant spray and it's safe for use around pets so long as the surface cleaned is allowed to dry before the pet has contact with it. Without going back and doing all the research I did long ago to find out that the disinfectant spray is safe, I can't say for sure which ones you need to steer clear of, but I think it's the floor cleaners.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I usually just damp mop the floor or use a vinigar solution. Periodically, I do a bathroom/kitchen flloor (tile) scrub on hands and knees. :roll: and use Bon Ami (sp?) but rinse it REALLY well. Kitties must be locked out for this since both of them LOVE to lick up the BonAmi!
I'm a little paranoid about using heavy duty cleaners around the cats though (or things that are bad for the environment in general) so I use mostly Baking Soda to clean tubs and sinks and stuff and Sal Suds for everyting else. For the most part, they work great but every once in awhile I need to pull out the big guns. Like, sometimes I just need Bleach for things like tea stains in the sink.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I use the Citra-Solv all-purpose spray to clean the floor - I just spray it on the tiles/linoleum and then proceed to scrub with the mop as usual. It is also great to clean countertops, stoves, fridges etc, and even the bathroom. It is non-toxic for pets, but I still rinse really well every time I use it (because I am paranoid) 

http://www.citra-solv.com/


----------

